# Face lifted E class



## PittX52011 (Aug 3, 2012)

How you guys like the face lifted E class. Front end looks nice, rear end looks like Camry.
Share your thoughts.

Here is the link
http://www.edmunds.com/auto-shows/d...wagon-to-debut-at-2013-detroit-auto-show.html


----------



## cordoor (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to see exhausts coming out the back.

Also, why can't BMW give us an analog clock?

-Corey


----------



## solstice (Aug 1, 2010)

It looks like a Benz with an aura of luxury and heft and an awkward looking sport version that doesn't look sporty at all.


----------



## Decboy (Aug 13, 2009)

As a former 2011 W212 owner, the face lifted E is definitely an improvement. However, I am sadden they got rid of the front quad style headlights. It was symbolic of the E for the last 2 decades. 

I think Lexus has taken over the Hyundai comparison. I think the new Lexus rear lights across their entire lineup resemble the Hyundai Genesis's rear. Let alone, I can't even distinguish between the ES from the GS, from the LS.


----------



## The X Men (Mar 21, 2012)

I suppose anything is better than what they got now. The front has the lines of a Infiniti M35, I didnt think they can possible make the rear any uglier than the current design, but they succeeded. Analog clocks are usually classy looking and add to most interiors, but in this case, it just looks out of place and cheap.


----------



## Ralph1201 (Mar 16, 2012)

exterior looks good but lags behind F10's classic, timeless exterior.
interior lags behind F10's interior, although analog clock is a nice touch.


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

front looks like a hyundai and the rear does look like a camry. don't like it at all


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

The refreshed E-Class looks like a rehash of stale design ideas, blended with limited design innovation that yields hideous results, i.e. the headlights. I cannot believe that this is the best they can do.


----------



## chuck92116 (Nov 11, 2011)

To me, Mercedes styling is where BMW was back it 2001 during the Bangle butt era.

I think they look OK, but overall the Mercedes styling looks like a company struggling to define itself.

Lexus is having the same issues. Take a look at the front grill design on all the new Lexus cars. They could not have spent more than 10 minutes on that design. Oh boy.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Front is a definite improvement, but for me, the W212 will forever be the ugliest E-class to come from MB. All of the others I have very much liked except for this one.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

I like the wagon. The sedan, not so much.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

*A sad day*

Well, they cleaned up the side a bit, removing the fender "sashes". The pre-W212 (sorry, don't remember the nomenclature) was for me, the culmination of MB quiet sophistication, it spoke volumes, even standing still. The W212 went to a combination of Japanese-wedge, and lost a lot of its MB identity, save for the front and the grille. This facelift completes the trashing of the rear of the car, long a MB hallmark. Take off that star and no one will know what it is. Why they want to blend in to a generic look is beyond me. I'll reserve final judgment until I see it in person, but hopefully, the next complete makeover will go back to MB design roots, much like the F10 did for the 5-series.


----------



## w5lx (Jul 3, 2002)

A step down from the current models. The front end looks like a fish with it's mouth open, and the rest looks like a generic Toyota. The current E-Class profile looks so much better.


----------



## whitby (Jun 5, 2009)

Bland with much improved and less fussy interior.

I owned a 2003 E500 which I thought was a very good looking car. They subsequently went in for the fussy over angular look. This one looks as if they went back and smoothed it out a little and ended up with a very ordinary appearance (to me at least).

Somewhat disappointing and has lost that eternal solid as a rock classic look.


----------



## Cy3 (Apr 27, 2007)

The whole car doesn't match itself at all and has no lineage with the rest of the MB lineup...front is big and curvaceous a la Infiniti, side is sharp similar to their previous gen, and the rear is pinched and tight. The back actually just looks like they finally got to it at 4:45 on a Friday and whipped something up in 15min so they could get to happy hour. 

Those rear headrests look ridiculously comfortable (pic 46) and the clock is cool-ish.

I also don't think copper's and brown's are good colors to market new vehicles. Most of the time those deep paint jobs are way better in person than on 11"-15" computer screens. Hopefully the BMW family will take me back with open arms in 7/14 when my lease is up. I WAS leaning towards the E-coupe, but if this is the direction things are going...


----------



## ajm0824 (Sep 28, 2012)

I like the front lights.. looks like similar design cues to the latest CLS rear lights (feel like both angled and curved at the same time... if that makes any sense). Fresh and sporty looking.

That said, I feel like the E class for some time has had an identity problem (especially with the front facade). In the past 8 years there have be 3 very different designs. Looking at the 5-series, changes of the front through this same period, appear more evolutionary. 

I'm not a fan of the clock. Watches are such a personal design aesthetic, I've always wondered why they would choose one, in such a prominent place for their entire client base.

btw: own both 2005 e320 and (now) 2013 535i


----------



## Emilner (Aug 18, 2010)

Meh. Looks like an updated C class...


----------



## jason60050 (Dec 6, 2011)

I take it B&O is available in every luxury manufacturer now days.


----------



## bocabimmer (Oct 17, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with all these comments... I used to like MB styling, but they just keep getting worse as of late.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Not doing it for me, but will it outsell the fiver?


----------



## bocabimmer (Oct 17, 2012)

dunderhi said:


> Not doing it for me, but will it outsell the fiver?


Probably. I don't get it, but people are still buying them up.


----------



## jimpal (Dec 16, 2011)

bocabimmer said:


> Probably. I don't get it, but people are still buying them up.


Depends on the place. Probably in Palm Springs, much of Florida, etc. BMW's and Audis are more popular than MB's here in the Twin Cities. I predict the new styling isn't going to change that.


----------



## The X Men (Mar 21, 2012)

ajm0824 said:


> I like the front lights.. looks like similar design cues to the latest CLS rear lights (feel like both angled and curved at the same time... if that makes any sense). Fresh and sporty looking.


Thats front lights are another problem with the E-class, for whatever reason, the MB dealer always have a shortage of E-class with LED DRL and Xenon lights. One would think these options should be in almost every car in the E-class' price range. Most E-class I have seen with the lighting options are max out in other options as well, costing $70K or so. With that said, I can say that the rear lights on the CLS is my least favorite part of the car.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

they are now reverse trolling Hyundai and copying them in order to confuse them!


----------



## Ralph1201 (Mar 16, 2012)

Keyser Soze said:


> they are now reverse trolling Hyundai and copying them in order to confuse them!


:rofl:

Hyundai in soup! they dont know what hit them!


----------



## solstice (Aug 1, 2010)

Keyser Soze said:


> they are now reverse trolling Hyundai and copying them in order to confuse them!


Current car sale growth and future growth potential is now in Asia. Maybe Benz is doing the imo huge mistake of trying to appeal to that market by copying some of their design language. Like Volvo did when they designed the 740's horrendous upright C-pillar. It was thought to be how Americans wanted their cars. My thinking is that the European style of European cars is why they are so sought after and special in other markets. It adds to the status.

Speaking of Volvo ( Chinese owned ) isn't there a fair amount of the new S60 in that E-Class?


----------



## Sophisto (Jan 2, 2011)

Which one is the Asian car?


----------



## Decboy (Aug 13, 2009)

The new face lifted E looks pretty nice from this video.


----------

